

Group IQ: What makes one team of people smarter than another? - robg
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/12/19/group_iq/?page=full

======
john_shanks
Actual paper is here :
[http://www.uvm.edu/~cmplxsys/newsevents/pdfs/2010/science.11...](http://www.uvm.edu/~cmplxsys/newsevents/pdfs/2010/science.1193147v2.pdf)

I remember when this first came out. It hit a lot of the things I've noticed
myself -- the way you can create a group rhythm that lets people build on each
other.

